# ça te dit



## lizw

Potreste aiutarmi con questa traduzione? 
j aurai aime me rattraper de la soiree !!! avant que tu ne parte si ca te dit ??

sarebbe tipo : mi piacerebbe recuperare per la serata! Prima che tu parta,si può fare/che ne dici?

attendo con ansia una vostra mano! 
Merci!


----------



## lizw

recuperare nel senso di farmi perdonare, esatto?


----------



## Aoyama

> j aurai aime me rattraper de la soiree !!!


=





> farmi perdonare


oui, se faire pardonner (mais on attendrait plutôt "j'aurai*s* aimé me rattraper *pour* la soirée").


> si ça te dit


 = si tu es d'accord, si ça _te convient_ ...


----------



## lizw

merci beaucoup pour ton aide...c'était très important....pour le comprendre le plus vite possible...donc merci de tout coeur!


----------



## brian

_si ça te dit = se (questo) ti va_


----------



## Aoyama

> _si ça te dit = se (questo) ti va_


_si ça/cela te va_ est aussi possible en français.


----------



## DDT

Si on veut utiliser un ton légèrement plus élégant on dira "se credi"

DDT


----------



## brian

Salut! Donc, quand il s'agit d'un objet j'ai pas de problème, par exemple : "ça te dit?" ou "un café, ça te dit?" Mais est-ce possible de poser une question en utilisant un verbe (l'infinitif) comme en italien? Par example, comment traduire "*Ti va di giocare?*"

"Jouer (ça?) te dit?"
"(Est-ce qu') il te dit de jouer?"
???

Merci en avance!


----------



## DearPrudence

brian said:


> *"Jouer, (ça?) te dit?" *ne se dirait pas*
> "(Est-ce qu') il ça te dit de jouer?"*


Coucou

Et on peut aussi dire :
*"Ça te dit de jouer ?"*


----------



## Aoyama

> Et on peut aussi dire :
> *"Ça te dit de jouer ?"*


Plutôt : "ça te di*rait* de jouer ?"


----------

